
The New 'Jerusalem' Papyrus: Not So Fast - pmoriarty
http://www.rollstonepigraphy.com/?p=715
======
gus_massa
I totally missed this papyrus. Two links for context:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-37773748](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-37773748)
[http://www.antiquities.org.il/Article_eng.aspx?sec_id=25&sub...](http://www.antiquities.org.il/Article_eng.aspx?sec_id=25&subj_id=240&id=4227)

